# Tally 7.2 does not work with Kaspersky Internet Security



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

I recently downloaded trial ver. of KIS 6.0.2.621. Whnevr I tried running tally72.exe, it gave me error -



> ERROR - (some no.). Could not load library.



Whn I uninstalled KIS, everythng started wrkg fine. With KAV, I never faced such prb. 

How do I repair dis prb.?


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 25, 2007)

dont install or uninstall kav. uninstall n reinstall tally while running kav.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 25, 2007)

I hav already tried dat... but KIS didnt give any prompt while installing/uninstalling Tally


----------



## boosters (Jun 27, 2007)

KIS firewall is blocked your program , try to disable first and than run the tally.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 27, 2007)

I probably think the "Tally License Server" is Blocked by KIS Firewall..Allow the program and It should work fine


----------



## Akshay (Jun 27, 2007)

Disabiling KIS doesnt help. Unblocking tally also doesnt help...


----------



## tallyvelu (Jun 29, 2007)

Shall I Know the Release Number of Tally 7.2

ThankYou


----------



## tallyvelu (Jul 1, 2007)

Dear Akshay
All works done well with Kaspersky.
ThankYou


----------



## Akshay (Feb 2, 2008)

I have reinstalled Kaspersky 7 on one of my sys. and again I m facing the same problem. Tally now refuses to even open up. On double clicking tally icon, nothing happens. Even task manager doesnt show an entry of tally. I have already added all tally files to trusted files list. Is there a way out?

I m using Tally 7.2 Release 1 + WinXP SP2


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

If it doesnt work with that anti virus, then use some other anti virus...  Usually if you dont use any anti virus then you wont have any problems with your computer


----------



## Akshay (Feb 2, 2008)

Any other solution?

PS: @Imaclown

Ur id suits u....


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Thanks Mr.Akshay


----------



## param2000in (May 21, 2008)

hello guys, there is no problem in tally and no problem in kaspersky !! Please visit my www.kasperskysupport.com for more solution for kaspersky antivirus. See FAQ link in my website. Anyone want to buy kaspersky product. give me mail on access.comp@gmail.com


----------

